# Steam Deck: Valve kündigt Handheld an, Release im Dezember



## Felix Schuetz (15. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Deck: Valve kündigt Handheld an, Release im Dezember* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam Deck: Valve kündigt Handheld an, Release im Dezember*


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Juli 2021)

Bin bei dem Thema zwar raus, also für mich völlig uninteressant, aber trotzdem gespannt, wie sich das Teil macht.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Juli 2021)

Also ich hab richtig Bock auf das Teil.


----------



## moo21 (15. Juli 2021)

Wie immer bei Valve wird es direkt nach Erscheinen aufgegeben werden.


----------



## DerJadeaffe (15. Juli 2021)

Also abgesehen von der Frage, was leistungstechnisch von dem Teil zu erwarten ist, sehe ich da ein doch recht großes Problem:
PC Spiele auf nem Handheld zu spielen klingt wie ne coole Idee, aber PC-Spiele werden entwickelt, damit sie auf PC-Monitoren gespielt werden. User-Interface, Field of View, Bildausschnittsgröße sind für große Bildschirme ausgelegt. Nicht umsonst haben alle modernen Websiten eine mobile und eine Desktop-Variante. 
Ich bin skeptisch, lass mich aber gern positiv überraschen.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

DerJadeaffe schrieb:


> Also abgesehen von der Frage, was leistungstechnisch von dem Teil zu erwarten ist, sehe ich da ein doch recht großes Problem:
> PC Spiele auf nem Handheld zu spielen klingt wie ne coole Idee, aber PC-Spiele werden entwickelt, damit sie auf PC-Monitoren gespielt werden. User-Interface, Field of View, Bildausschnittsgröße sind für große Bildschirme ausgelegt. Nicht umsonst haben alle modernen Websiten eine mobile und eine Desktop-Variante.
> Ich bin skeptisch, lass mich aber gern positiv überraschen.


Ach. Das interessiert bei Nintendo auch nicht. Auf der Switch sind die Interfaces auch immer viel zu winzig oder viel zu groß, je nachdem, wo der Programmierer dran saß. Das Problem hatte sogar schon die Wii U. 
Und da ist es noch schlimmer weil man zwischen kleinem Handheld Schirm und großem Fernseher wechselt. 
Vom Handheld auf PC Monitor ist da kein großes Problem... 

PS: Ich hasse selbst auf dem Smartphone die Mobile Webseiten.

Edit: Die Leistung liegt knapp über einer normalen PS4. Die spielt Spiele zumeist mit 1080p, da hier 800p anliegen dürfte der Handheld etwas besser laufen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juli 2021)

Steam Deck find ich als Namen etwas ungünstig aufgrund der namentlichen Verwechslungs-Gefahr mit dem Elgato St*r*eam Deck. Ist ja nur ein Buchstabe weniger (also bei Steam)


----------



## Grolt (15. Juli 2021)

Statt Geld in so nen unsinn zu stecken soll Valve lieber Half Life  entwickeln.


----------



## MrFob (15. Juli 2021)

Wow, klingt fast zu schoen um wahr zu sein. Eines der ersten portablen Gaming Geraete, wo es mich doch tatsaechlich in den Fingern juckt. Ein first adopter werde ich zwar wohl eher nicht aber bin sehr gespannt wie dann die ersten Reviews ausfallen werden und dann vielleicht mal in der zweiten Marge probieren eins zu bekommen oder so.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Juli 2021)

Interessiert mich an sich auch überhaupt nicht das Teil weil ich nicht freiwillig ernsthaft auf so nem Minidisplay zocken würde. Aber wie das Ding ankommt da bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Steam Machines von denen dann auch nie wieder jemand gesprochen hat. Aber wenn das Ding gut angenommen wird dann könnte das ne ernsthafte Konkurrenz für die Switch werden.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Juli 2021)

Grolt schrieb:


> Statt Geld in so nen unsinn zu stecken soll Valve lieber Half Life  entwickeln.


Wenn Valve sich treu bleibt, ist das dann das vierte oder fünfte groß angekündigte, aber dann doch unrealisierte oder wieder eingestampfte Projekt? Ich glaub‘s erst, wenn ich es sehe.
Sowas kostet halt...wieviele Half Life‘s hätte man dafür machen können? 😜


----------



## MarcHammel (15. Juli 2021)

Sieht ein wenig klobig aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Interessiert mich an sich auch überhaupt nicht das Teil weil ich nicht freiwillig ernsthaft auf so nem Minidisplay zocken würde. Aber wie das Ding ankommt da bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Steam Machines von denen dann auch nie wieder jemand gesprochen hat. Aber wenn das Ding gut angenommen wird dann könnte das ne ernsthafte Konkurrenz für die Switch werden.


Wie gesagt, wenn Valve vernünftig Werbung schaltet, dann könnte das Ding ein Hit werden. Mobile Gaming ist gerade extrem in. Und teuer ist das Gerät ja auch nicht, der GPD Win kostet ab 850 Dollar bei wesentlicher schwächerer Leistung und Ausstattung. Valve subventioniert hier also schon.

Die Steam Machines waren aber eine Totgeburt, das wusste Valve auch und hat deswegen da Null Resourcen drauf verschwendet. Sie haben einfach zu PC Komplettrechner Verkäufern gesagt: "Hier, installiert unser Steam OS Linux vor, dann könnt ihr euch das Steam Schild raufpappen" - und das war es dann auch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wow, klingt fast zu schoen um wahr zu sein. Eines der ersten portablen Gaming Geraete, wo es mich doch tatsaechlich in den Fingern juckt. Ein first adopter werde ich zwar wohl eher nicht aber bin sehr gespannt wie dann die ersten Reviews ausfallen werden und dann vielleicht mal in der zweiten Marge probieren eins zu bekommen oder so.


So ähnlich würde ich es auch machen. Und wer weiss, vielleicht tut sich dann preislich da noch was.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Interessiert mich an sich auch überhaupt nicht das Teil weil ich nicht freiwillig ernsthaft auf so nem Minidisplay zocken würde. Aber wie das Ding ankommt da bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Steam Machines von denen dann auch nie wieder jemand gesprochen hat. Aber wenn das Ding gut angenommen wird dann könnte das ne ernsthafte Konkurrenz für die Switch werden.


Für die Switch? Könnte sein, aber angesichts des Preises und der bereits vorhandenen Hardwarebasis der Switch denke ich eher nicht.
Nur mit Spielen, die eigentlich auf  Monitoren gespielt werden, könnte es eng werden.
Wenn ich mir die Charts anschaue, insgesamt, aber insbesondere bei den Nintendo Eigenmarken fällt auf, dass die meisten Softwaretitel für die Switch entweder Indie-Games oder halt die Nintendo Eigenmarken sind.
Die sind sowohl auf dem TV, als auch im Handheldmodus sehr gut spielbar, die meisten jedenfalls.
Ich sehe das Potential für Valves Handheld in diesem Segment nicht.
Sony hat es auch mit Vita und PSP nicht ansatzweise geschafft...ich weiß, ich weiß...die Spiele.
Aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem. Mal schauen....


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Für die Switch? Könnte sein, aber angesichts des Preises und der bereits vorhandenen Hardwarebasis der Switch denke ich eher nicht.


Stimmt schon. Für die Switch ist es vielleicht keine große Konkurrenz mehr. Aber die wird ja auch nicht ewig in ihrer aktuellen Form weiterlaufen. Und dass sich Nintendo wieder von dem Handheld-Konzept verabschiedet glaube ich irgendwie auch nicht. Wenn da irgendwann ein Switch Nachfolger kommt kann man wohl eher von Konkurrenz sprechen. Aber vielleicht ist das Steam Teil dann auch schon wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. 
Für Steam mit dem riesigen Indieangebot sehe ich da aber durchaus Erfolgschancen.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

Das ging jetzt doch schneller als gedacht. Man beobachtet das als Linux-Gamer ja seit Jahren. Man wusste aber nicht, ob tatsächlich was Richtiges daraus wird. Dass Valve all die Jahre nicht ausschließlich für uns paar Linux-Hansel gearbeitet hat, war jedem in der Szene schon klar. Auch wenn sie uns sicher mögen und wir sie, es wäre ein wenig übertrieben gewesen.

Ob es ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg wird, muss man abwarten. Präsentiert bei Valve hat das ganze Pierre-Loup Griffais. Das ist nicht etwa deren PR Manager, sondern ein führender Entwickler aus Valves Linux Team. Letztlich also ein Informatiker und Ingenieur. Solche Leute gibt es natürlich auch bei Sony, Nintendo und Microsoft. Nur bekommt man diese dort in aller Regel nie zu Gesicht. Alleine diese Tatsache zeigt, bei Valve geht es deutlich familiärer zu. Alles ist irgendwie kleiner, überschaubarer und offener. Dass sie trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) soweit gekommen sind, ist schon erstaunlich. Man merkt bei Valve einfach überdeutlich, dass sie nicht an der Börse sind, um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.

Aber natürlich fehlen ihnen dadurch Mittel (trotz guter Gewinne mit Steam). Mittel für Werbung, Vertrieb und Support. Mit Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo kann Valve da nicht konkurrieren.  Das Steam Deck wird man nie im Karstadt kaufen können. Und man kann es auch nicht dorthin zurückbringen, wenn etwas mit dem Gerät nicht stimmt.  Gabe Newell möchte nach eigener Aussage trotzdem Millionen von diesen Geräten verkaufen. Man wird sehen, ob das gelingt. Ich würde es mir wünschen. Denn Steam Deck wäre das erste x86-Gerät im Handheld-Bereich, das eine Millionenauflage erreicht. Für die Architektur wäre das im Jahre 2021 nicht schlecht. Dem klassischen PC-Gaming würde es ganz sicher nicht schaden, selbst wenn die meisten Nutzer dieser Architektur von mobiler Hardware gar nichts wissen möchten.

Das Steam Deck könnte ganz neue Nutzschichten erschließen. Zudem PC-Gamer zum Kauf einer mobilen Konsole verleiten. Ich liebäugle ganz sicher damit.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Aber natürlich fehlen ihnen dadurch Mittel (trotz guter Gewinne mit Steam). Mittel für Werbung, Vertrieb und Support. Mit Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo kann Valve da nicht konkurrieren.  Das Steam Deck wird man nie im Karstadt kaufen können. Und man kann es auch nicht dorthin zurückbringen, wenn etwas mit dem Gerät nicht stimmt.  Gabe Newell möchte nach eigener Aussage trotzdem Millionen von diesen Geräten verkaufen. Man wird sehen, ob das gelingt. Ich würde es mir wünschen. Denn Steam Deck wäre das erste x86-Gerät im Handheld-Bereich, das eine Millionenauflage erreicht. Für die Architektur wäre das im Jahre 2021 nicht schlecht. Dem klassischen PC-Gaming würde es ganz sicher nicht schaden, selbst wenn die meisten Nutzer dieser Architektur von mobiler Hardware gar nichts wissen möchten.


Ich wünsche dem SteamDeck wirklich allen Erfolg. 

Gabe Newell ist Milliardär, das Geld um da mal 100 Millionen in Werbung rauszuhauen haben sie also. Das Problem ist, dass Valve keinerlei Erfahrung mit Werbung hat, weil sie das am PC einfach nicht nötig hatten. Wer am PC zockt nutzt in jedem Fall auch Steam. 

Wenn sie neue Käuferschichten ansprechen wollen reicht das aber nicht. Sie müssen die Handheld-Gamer ansprechen,die vorher Sony und Nintendo Handhelds gezockt haben und die keine Ahnung von PC Gaming haben. Da müssen sie also einiges tun.

Sie müssen Werbung mit Games machen, wenn sie zeigen, hier, ihr könnt Horizon: Zero Dawn auf dem Handheld zocken, da werden sicherlich einige Playstation Zocker hellhörig usw.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie müssen Werbung mit Games machen, wenn sie zeigen, hier, ihr könnt Horizon: Zero Dawn auf dem Handheld zocken, da werden sicherlich einige Playstation Zocker hellhörig usw.


Meinst du wirklich? Kann sein, man wird sehen. 
Gerade Horizon ist nun ein Spiel, dass ich mir gar nicht auf einem Handheld vorstellen will.
Das lebt von der Optik und den vielen Details. Handheld war für mich immer Favorit, je weniger grafisch aufwändig etwas ist.
Also ich krieg da nicht mal ein Jucken im kleinen Finger. 😉


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich? Kann sein, man wird sehen.
> Gerade Horizon ist nun ein Spiel, dass ich mir gar nicht auf einem Handheld vorstellen will.
> Das lebt von der Optik und den vielen Details. Handheld war für mich immer Favorit, je weniger grafisch aufwändig etwas ist.
> Also ich krieg da nicht mal ein Jucken im kleinen Finger. 😉


Ist ja nur ein Beispiel gewesen. Kannst jedes grafisch aufwendigere Spiel dafür einsetzen. Und ich glaube auch, dass gerade das eine Marktlücke ist. Denn gerade da hat die Switch die größten Probleme. Ansonsten ist das Portfolio der Switch doch sehr gut. Es ist inzwischen fast alles portiert, was halbwegs anständig auf dieser nun doch schon etwas älteren Hardware läuft und populär ist. Von Ausnahmen wie  "Oxygen Not Included" mal abgesehen. Da hat Nintendo mit seinen eigenen Titeln und Minecraft sogar eher noch einen Vorsprung und ist schwer anzugreifen.

Mit Werbung alleine wird Valve allerdings nicht hinkommen. Damit so ein Spiel wie Horizon auf der Konsole wirklich gut aussieht, braucht es einen nativen Port, der gezielt die eingesetzte Hardware ausnutzt. Ports sind für Valves Konsole zwar grundsätzlich einfacher, aber auch nicht umsonst. Dann aber kann darauf einiges laufen, wo Du auf der Switch nur von träumen kannst. Und das auch in 1080p über die Dockingstation auf einem Fernseher.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Gerade Horizon ist nun ein Spiel, dass ich mir gar nicht auf einem Handheld vorstellen will.
> Das lebt von der Optik und den vielen Details. Handheld war für mich immer Favorit, je weniger grafisch aufwändig etwas ist.


Seh ich ganz genau so. 
Mit Horizon konnte ich zwar eh überhaupt nichts anfangen aber solche Spiele generell würde ich niemals auf nem Handheld spielen wollen. Aber da würde mich ja auch mal eine Statistik von der Switch interessieren wie viel solche Spiele wie Skyrim oder Witcher 3 oder selbst Breath of the Wild im Handheldmodus gespielt werden. Kann mir irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass das die Masse ist. Aber kann mich ja auch irren. 
Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur einen der ne Switch hat und der spielt damit eigentlich nur Indiespiele wie Stardew Valley.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur einen der ne Switch hat und der spielt damit eigentlich nur Indiespiele wie Stardew Valley.


Na ja. Die (das?/den?) Steam Deck kannst Du mit ins Ferienhaus nehmen, um da weiter mit der Docking Station Dota2 oder CSGO zu zocken. Musst nicht rausgehen, keine Sehenswürdigkeiten angucken oder mit Leuten reden. Werden sicherlich schon einige gerne nutzen. So 'nen Ding fällt den Eltern kaum auf und Du bist halt einfach ständig krank. Mal abwarten wie es sich schlägt.


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Juli 2021)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wobei schon viel von Steam kam was sich als Flop entpuppt hat. All das klingt zu schön um wahr zu sein, man kann ALLE Spiel von Steam zocken, selbst neue AAA Titel und das für knapp 400 Euro in einem Handheld. Sorry, das kann ich einfach nicht glauben. Ihrgent wie errinert mich das Gerät auch an den GameGear😅


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, wobei schon viel von Steam kam was sich als Flop entpuppt hat.


Wenn es ähnlich wie der Controller oder Steam Link dann in paar Jahren "verramscht" wird (unter 300€ das 512GB-Modell) wäre es eventuell interessant, alleine schon für die Sammlung.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (16. Juli 2021)

Das Design sagt mir mal gar nicht zu, sieht aus wie der uralte Game Gear. Irgendwie schwer vorstellbar, dass Steam damit einen Erfolg feiert. Der Preis mag für die Leistung zwar angemessen sein, ist aber für ein Handheld trotzdem ziemlich hoch. Dazu kommt noch, dass Steam außerhalb der Gamingwelt ziemlich unbekannt ist und ich nicht wüsste, wie der Ottonormal-Käufer auf das Teil aufmerksam werden sollte. Zuletzt steht die Frage im Raum, wie ausgereift die Technik ist, wie problemlos sich darauf überhaupt spielen lässt. Anders als bei Nintendo mit seinem geschlossenen System ist hier ja gar keine Optimierung der Spiele vorgesehen...ich bin skeptisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Das Design sagt mir mal gar nicht zu, sieht aus wie der uralte Game Gear. Irgendwie schwer vorstellbar, dass Steam damit einen Erfolg feiert.


Also die Optik ist doch vollkommen zweitrangig, Und SO schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus.

Man bedenke:
Gameboy, DS, Switch... Sind alles keine Schönheiten (gewesen), letztendlich war das den Spielern aber vollkommen egal.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2021)

Grad bei Handhelds ist ästethik eher zweitrangig. Was nützt ein optisches Edelteil wenns dann die Ergonomie eines Toasters hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> sich darauf überhaupt spielen lässt. Anders als bei Nintendo mit seinem geschlossenen System ist hier ja gar keine Optimierung der Spiele vorgesehen...ich bin skeptisch.


Naja, die Switch rühmt sich auch gerade nicht mit guten, sprich FPS-stabilen Ports. Je nach Anspruch eines Spiels wächst nunmal der Hardware-Hunger.

Ich sehe beim Steam Deck sogar weitaus mehr Vorteile weil der Spieler wie bei jedem anderen PC-Spiel auch Zugriff auf Grafikoptionen und somit Anpassbarkeitsmöglichkeiten hat. Sowas kannst du bei der Switch vergessen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass Steam außerhalb der Gamingwelt ziemlich unbekannt ist und ich nicht wüsste, wie der Ottonormal-Käufer auf das Teil aufmerksam werden sollte.


Genau deshalb Spiritogres "Werbeempfehlung"


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Juli 2021)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Zuletzt steht die Frage im Raum, wie ausgereift die Technik ist, wie problemlos sich darauf überhaupt spielen lässt. Anders als bei Nintendo mit seinem geschlossenen System ist hier ja gar keine Optimierung der Spiele vorgesehen...ich bin skeptisch.


Bei neueren PC-Titeln ist es doch denkbar, in den Grafikoptionen ein Preset für Steam Deck einzubauen, mit dem man halbwegs flüssige Frameraten erreicht.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (16. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also die Optik ist doch vollkommen zweitrangig, Und SO schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus.
> 
> Man bedenke:
> Gameboy, DS, Switch... Sind alles keine Scheinheiten (gewesen), letztendlich war das den Spielern aber vollkommen egal.



Ah da habe ich mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt. Dass ich nicht an einen Erfolg glaube hat nichts mit dem Eingangs bemängelten Design zu tun, das sieht ja eh jeder anders. Mir gefällts halt nicht; warum ich aber glaube, dass es nicht der Hit wird habe ich ja danach geschrieben.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Genau deshalb Spiritogres "Werbeempfehlung"



Ich bezweifle, dass Steam das macht. Wie viel Geld müsste man in Werbung und PR stecken, um wirklich Gehör zu finden, und wie viele verkaufte Geräte müssten dem gegenüber stehen, damit sich das rechnet? Auf den US-Markt begrenzt könnte ich mir das sogar vorstellen, aber mehr bezweifle ich.



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Bei neueren PC-Titeln ist es doch denkbar, in den Grafikoptionen ein Preset für Steam Deck einzubauen, mit dem man halbwegs flüssige Frameraten erreicht.



Das wäre sicherlich die sinnvollste Lösung. Steam dürfte aber in den seltensten Fällen die Möglichkeit dazu haben, sowas selber in den Spielen umzusetzen, womit die Entwickler gefragt wären, sowas von sich aus anzubieten. Bevor das Gerät nicht eine gewisse Verbreitung erreicht, bin ich dahingehend aber skeptisch. Theoretisch hätten derartige Presets auch schon für die Steam Machines Sinn gemacht, da kam nichts, stattdessen sind die Dinger längst wieder vergessen - mich würde nicht wundern, wenn Steam Deck das gleiche Schicksal ereilt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass Steam das macht. Wie viel Geld müsste man in Werbung und PR stecken, um wirklich Gehör zu finden, und wie viele verkaufte Geräte müssten dem gegenüber stehen, damit sich das rechnet? Auf den US-Markt begrenzt könnte ich mir das sogar vorstellen, aber mehr bezweifle ich.


Da bin ich voll bei Dir !
Sicherlich bin ich auch ein Vertreter der "mehr hilft nicht immer mehr" Fraktion bezüglich Werbung, aber nahezu ohne herumzudümpeln ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

Schaut man sich so die Kommentare an, zum Beispiel unter den IGN-Videos zu dem Teil, dann sind die doch größtenteils positiv.
Also ich würde nicht so vorschnell einen Erfolg absprechen.


(Außerdem hat Valve das größte Verkaufsargument noch gar nicht enthüllt. Jedes Deck kommt mit Half-Life 3 vorinstalliert. 🤣 )


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Schaut man sich so die Kommentare an, zum Beispiel unter den IGN-Videos zu dem Teil, dann sind die doch größtenteils positiv.
> Also ich würde nicht so vorschnell einen Erfolg absprechen.
> 
> 
> (Außerdem hat Valve das größte Verkaufsargument noch gar nicht enthüllt. Jedes Deck kommt mit Half-Life 3 vorinstalliert. 🤣 )


Also doch nie... 😜


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2021)

moo21 schrieb:


> Wie immer bei Valve wird es direkt nach Erscheinen aufgegeben werden.


Könnte diesmal eventuell anders werden, wenn Valve es richtig anpackt und wie hier schon gesagt wurde Geld und zwar viel Geld in Werbung und besseren Vertrieb steckt.
Das Problem der Valve Vor-Hardware und Sachen die sie so gemacht haben war ja an sich gar nicht die Qualität, da waren Teils richtig gute Sachen und Innovationen dabei. Das Problem war, alles war an Steam gebunden. Ohne Steam konntest du mit den schönen Sachen die sie so nebenbei rausgebracht haben nichts anfangen, es war Nutzloser Hardware Plastikmüll um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Deshalb, wurde hier auch schon gesagt, außerhalb der PC Gamerwelt ist Steam ziemlich unbekannt. Deshalb nahm das Interesse auch immer sehr schnell ab und Valve stampfte seine Hardware ein.
Genau das könnte sich jetzt eventuell jedenfalls in diesem Punkt ändern. Valve Hardware ohne Zwang Steam und auch ohne SteamOS, was eh das erste wäre was ich da runterschmeißen würde, denn mit dem käme ich dann wieder nicht außerhalb des Steam Universums da ran wo ich eventuell möchte. 
Für mich selbst, ich bin da nicht die Zielgruppe. Erstmal, viel zu teuer. Das mittlere Model müsste es da mindest sein denn 64 GB Speicher sind eindeutig zu wenig, auch wenn man erweitern kann. Und rund 550€ nur um mal unterwegs 5 Minuten zu sehen wie mein Spielstand ist, ne Danke. Also reine PC Spiele spiel ich zu Hause und nicht unterwegs, denn ich wüsste gar nicht wo ich Unterwegs die Zeit hernehmen sollte. Ich sitze ja nicht jeden Tag in irgendeinem Wartezimmer wo ich mir mit dem Ding dann die Zeit vertreiben könnte. Da bin ich als Zielgruppe also raus. Aber das ist schon okey, für alte Säcke ist das ja auch nicht gedacht.
Anderseits, wenn das Ding ein wirklicher Erfolg werden will muss es sich da mit einem Platzhirsch messen der Jahrzehnte auf dem Gebiet Erfahrung hat und sie müssen wohl oder übel was exclusives an Spielen dafür rausbringen, sonst sehe ich da Schwarz. Auf jeden Fall muss G.N. mal sein Sparschwein öffnen und Big in die Werbung gehen, Weltweit, und das kostet sehr sehr viel Geld erstmal, sonst sehe ich auch Schwarz. Auch müssen sie unbedingt dafür sorgen das man das Teil auch außerhalb des Steam Shops erwerben kann, sonst haben sie auch da gleich schlechte Karten im kommenden Weihnachtsgeschäft. Auch da zeigt sich was @1xok schon angesprochen hat, ohne Börsengang kann man mit den wirklichen BigPlayern nämlich nicht/kaum mithalten, es fehlt einfach das nötige Geld. Nicht das Valve/Steam unbedingt arm wären, aber gegen die wirklich Großen Welthaie sind sie doch eher kleine Goldfische.
Wir werden sehen wie sie es wirtschaftlich ansetzen und wenn der erste Hype vorbei ist ob das ganze dann wieder so nach unten geht das Valve es wieder einstampft. Werden sie rein wirtschaftlich/Marketing/Vertrieb mäßig so vorgehen wie bei den anderen Hardware Sachen dann brauch man keine Glaskugel um zu wissen das es sich am Weltmarkt nicht durchsetzen wird.
Gespannt darf man aber sein und die Grund Idee ist mal wieder gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## UKSheep (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich? Kann sein, man wird sehen.
> Gerade Horizon ist nun ein Spiel, dass ich mir gar nicht auf einem Handheld vorstellen will.
> Das lebt von der Optik und den vielen Details. Handheld war für mich immer Favorit, je weniger grafisch aufwändig etwas ist.
> Also ich krieg da nicht mal ein Jucken im kleinen Finger. 😉


Ist ja noch etwas hin, bis man das Gerät echt in den Händen halten kann... und erst dann wird man sehen wie gut die Darstellung von solchen Games auf einem 7 Zoll Schirm rüber kommt. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall extreme gespannt auf das Gerät... obwohl ich nicht mobil Spiele... Aber die Leistung in einem so kleinen Gerät + die Möglichkeit es an einem Monitor (TV) zu nutzen ist schon ganz nett...


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich? Kann sein, man wird sehen.
> Gerade Horizon ist nun ein Spiel, dass ich mir gar nicht auf einem Handheld vorstellen will.
> Das lebt von der Optik und den vielen Details. Handheld war für mich immer Favorit, je weniger grafisch aufwändig etwas ist.
> Also ich krieg da nicht mal ein Jucken im kleinen Finger. 😉





TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Seh ich ganz genau so.
> Mit Horizon konnte ich zwar eh überhaupt nichts anfangen aber solche Spiele generell würde ich niemals auf nem Handheld spielen wollen. Aber da würde mich ja auch mal eine Statistik von der Switch interessieren wie viel solche Spiele wie Skyrim oder Witcher 3 oder selbst Breath of the Wild im Handheldmodus gespielt werden. Kann mir irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass das die Masse ist. Aber kann mich ja auch irren.
> Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur einen der ne Switch hat und der spielt damit eigentlich nur Indiespiele wie Stardew Valley.



Die Leute die dafür sorgen, dass Witcher 3 und Skyrim auf der Switch zum VOLLPREIS weggehen wie warme Semmeln sehen das scheinbar anders.
Selbst wenn sie am TV spielen, Steamdeck kannst du auch an den TV anschließen und Steamdeck bekommt eben mindestens PS4 Grafik auf den Schirm, ist der Switch also weit überlegen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Leute die dafür sorgen, dass Witcher 3 und Skyrim auf der Switch zum VOLLPREIS weggehen wie warme Semmeln sehen das scheinbar anders.


Ist das so?
Finde da leider keine aktuellen Verkaufszahlen. Die etwas älteren Zahlen sind meiner Meinung aber weit weg von "weggehen wie warme Semmeln".


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> Finde da leider keine aktuellen Verkaufszahlen. Die etwas älteren Zahlen sind meiner Meinung aber weit weg von "weggehen wie warme Semmeln".











						The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt hat sich 2019 über 700.000 Mal auf Switch verkauft
					

CD Project Reds Open World-Hit The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt setzt auch auf Switch seinen Erfolgstrend fort. Das geht aus einem aktuellen Bericht des Vorstands hervor. Demnach wurde The Witcher 3 l...




					nintendo-online.de


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt hat sich 2019 über 700.000 Mal auf Switch verkauft
> 
> 
> CD Project Reds Open World-Hit The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt setzt auch auf Switch seinen Erfolgstrend fort. Das geht aus einem aktuellen Bericht des Vorstands hervor. Demnach wurde The Witcher 3 l...
> ...


Ja eben. Das habe ich auch gefunden.
Und Skyrim hatte nach zwei Jahren wohl grademal eine Million.


----------



## Cobar (16. Juli 2021)

> Der Akku soll - je nach Anwendung und Spiel - zwischen 2 und 8 Stunden lang durchhalten.


Zwei bis acht Stunden ist aber schon eine recht große Spanne.
Auch bei der Speichergröße weiß ich nicht so recht, die Version mit 64 GB dürfte schon extrem knapp sein, wenn man da mehr als zwei oder drei Spiele drauf laden möchte (und nicht nur Indies spielt). Das OS wird ja sicher auch einen Teil davon einnehmen.

Insgesamt zwar ein interessantes Gerät, wenn man auch mal abseits vom PC die Steam-Spiele zocken möchte, aber hat für mich leider keinen Mehrwert mit dem geringen Speicher, dem hohen Preis und der Seltenheit, mit der ich überhaupt mal Lust habe etwas auf dem Sofa oder so zu spielen statt direkt am PC oder der Konsole. Liegt bei mir aber auch daran, dass ich eben kein Bahnpendler bin und so jeden Tag Zeit tot schlagen müsste, sonst sähe die Sache wohl auch wieder anders aus.




TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das habe ich auch gefunden.
> Und Skyrim hatte nach zwei Jahren wohl grademal eine Million.


Was erwartest du denn, wie oft jeder Skyrim noch kaufen soll? Inzwischen hat das doch jeder, der das Spiel mag in mindestens zwei Versionen oder für verschiedene Geräte. Dafür, dass es Skyrim für jedes Gerät leicht oberhalb der Rechenpower eines Taschenrechners gibt, ist eine Million doch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Leute die dafür sorgen, dass Witcher 3 und Skyrim auf der Switch zum VOLLPREIS weggehen wie warme Semmeln sehen das scheinbar anders.
> Selbst wenn sie am TV spielen, Steamdeck kannst du auch an den TV anschließen und Steamdeck bekommt eben mindestens PS4 Grafik auf den Schirm, ist der Switch also weit überlegen.


Ja, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Aber gibt halt Leute, die haben nur die Switch.
Die Steam Deck mit 1.6 Tflop...was man bisher weiß also knapp unter PS4 Niveau, was das betrifft, bezweifle aber durch die Architektur eine direkte Vergleichbarkeit bei den nackten Zahlen. Und sooo weit weg ist die Switch nun auch wieder nicht, spricht aber ein völlig anderes Klientel an. 
Na mal sehen, theoretisch nicht uninteressant. Jetzt kommts drauf an, ob es Valve zur Abwechslung auch mal durchzieht oder es höchstens ein Nischenprodukt bleibt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Auch bei der Speichergröße weiß ich nicht so recht, die Version mit 64 GB dürfte schon extrem knapp sein, wenn man da mehr als zwei oder drei Spiele drauf laden möchte (und nicht nur Indies spielt).



Es gibt nen SD-Slot, wo man die Speichermenge selbst erweitern kann, wenn man nicht die größeren Modelle kaufen will.


----------



## Cobar (16. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt nen SD-Slot, wo man die Speichermenge selbst erweitern kann, wenn man nicht die größeren Modelle kaufen will.


Danke, ist mir beim nochmal genauen nachlesen gerade auch aufgefallen.
Damit entfällt der Punkt schon mal 
Für Action-RPGs ist so ein Gerät sicherlich interessant.
Darauf mal Wolcen, Grim Dawn oder die "Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing" auf dem Sofa zu zocken hätte wohl schon was. Auch für viele andere Spiele, für die ich nicht direkt eine Maus bräuchte, könnte das sehr interessant sein.


----------



## lokokokode (16. Juli 2021)

Kann man denn die Spiel-Einstellungen vom PC übernehmen oder gibt es dann nur vorgefertigte Grafiksettings?


----------



## Gemar (16. Juli 2021)

Wow, was kann dieses mobile Gerät denn nicht? 
Valve hat alles richtig gemacht, jetzt müssen nur noch die Kunden zugreifen.

Ich sehe das Steam Deck als Äquivalent zur xBox X bei den Handhelds.
Die Hardware und Software ist beeindruckend für diesen Bereich.

So hätte die Steam Machine aussehen sollen. Eine Hardware mit einem richtig guten Prozessor.
Im Grunde ist es das jetzt auch so (mit dem Dock), aber ich denke wenn Valve dazu noch eine stationäre günstigere (ohne Bildschirm) Version herausbringt, hat man eine PS5 mit Steam, was mir für den TV Betrieb gefallen könnte. 

Ich wünsche dieser beeindruckenden Hardware (und vor allem die Software nicht vergessen) viel Erfolg. Aufgrund des Bildschirms für mich aktuell noch nicht so interessant.

Und ich freue mich natürlich über eine noch bessere Linux Unterstützung in Zukunft, obwohl es jetzt schon richtig gut läuft.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Juli 2021)

Wer auf nem mickrigen 20cm Bildschirm spielen will, dem wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei. Meine Switch hab ich bisher nur einmal übers Pad gespielt aus der Not heraus, und die Akkulaufzeit war recht ernüchternd.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer auf nem mickrigen 20cm Bildschirm spielen will, dem wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei. Meine Switch hab ich bisher nur einmal übers Pad gespielt aus der Not heraus, und die Akkulaufzeit war recht ernüchternd.


Ich denke wer als Kind mit einem Gameboy angefangen hat sollte diesbezüglich schmerzfrei sein. ^^


----------



## Gemar (16. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer auf nem mickrigen 20cm Bildschirm spielen will, dem wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei. Meine Switch hab ich bisher nur einmal übers Pad gespielt aus der Not heraus, und die Akkulaufzeit war recht ernüchternd.


Wäre schon irgendwie komisch, wenn Du ein 17 Zoll Display mit Dir herumtragen würdest, oder? 

Die Akkulaufzeit ist immer sehr ernüchternd bei Handhelds.
Selbst bei Smartphones, die irgendwann zu glühen anfangen, bei einen Spiel, dass sogar auf einem Game Boy laufen würde, ist die Akkulaufzeit kaum besser.

Ich hätte auch gerne wieder eine stationäre Nintendo-Konsole, daher habe ich mir die Switch (noch) nicht gekauft und hoffe weiterhin.


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich denke, es wird sich nicht durchsetzen:

1. Nischenprodukt vom Nischenprodukt: besser bedienbares Tablet als Sonderform des Gaming-Laptops bei generell schlechterer Leistung.
2. Zu geringe Akku-Laufzeit.
3. Viel zu hoher Preis.
4. Sehr wahrscheinlich schlechtes bzw. gar kein Marketing seitens Valve.
5. Keine Exklusivtitel.

Somit kaum Nachfrage und kaum Käufer. Viele regen sich über die OLED-Switch auf und jetzt das. Bloß weil das "Deck" bessere Leistung bietet, steigen doch nicht die ganzen eher optikorientierten PC-Spieler auf diesen "Handwärmer" um bei schlechterer Optik als auf dem PC. Auf dem "Deck" kannst du als PCler keine Shooter oder Strategiespiele spielen. Und wenn ich das Gerät andocke, dann kann ich auch auf Konsole wie PS4/XBOX One oder neuer spielen.
Nintendo hat das Argument der Exklusivtitel, ja bei schlechterer Leistung.
Nicht falsch verstehen, die Leistung ist nett auf dem Papier, das war die "Vita" damals auch oder der Game Gear. Es braucht mehr als Leistung: Akzeptanz beim Kunden durch echte(!) Alleinstellungsmerkmale und gute Spiele. Und vielleicht noch einen ordentlichen Preis 
In zwei Jahre wird keiner mehr von reden. Schade um die Ressourcen.
Bringt endlich Half-Life 3!


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie am TV spielen, Steamdeck kannst du auch an den TV anschließen und Steamdeck bekommt eben mindestens PS4 Grafik auf den Schirm, ist der Switch also weit überlegen.


Auf dem PC hatten wir vor 20 Jahren 1280er Auflösung - ich hab jetzt spaßeshalber mal Overwatch auf 1280 angeschaut. Ähm, ne das muß ich mir nicht antun.
Das ist bei dem Steamdings zwar ein nettes Feature, aber wenn man da für den externen Monitor nicht höhere Auflösungen einstellen kann, ist das nur Augenkrebs.


----------



## Phone (16. Juli 2021)

Gemar schrieb:


> Wow, was kann dieses mobile Gerät denn nicht?
> Valve hat alles richtig gemacht, jetzt müssen nur noch die Kunden zugreifen.
> 
> Ich sehe das Steam Deck als Äquivalent zur xBox X bei den Handhelds.
> ...


"Die integrierte GPU besteht aus acht RDNA2-CUs (512 Shader), die mit bis zu 1,6 GHz laufen. Das soll laut Valve zu einer theoretischen Leistung von rund *1,6 Teraflops* führen."
Was genau will man damit an "NEUEN" Spielen denn spielen?


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das habe ich auch gefunden.
> Und Skyrim hatte nach zwei Jahren wohl grademal eine Million.


Noch einmal, die verkaufen da abgespeckte Versionen zum VOLLPREIS. Von uralten Games die man hinerher geschmissen bekommt. 

Also 1 - 2 Millionen sehe ich da definitiv als "geht weg wie warme Sammeln" und irre hohe Zahl.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Aber gibt halt Leute, die haben nur die Switch.


Ich kenne keinen einzigen. Die meisten haben zumindest noch eine PS4.
Als Argument kam immer "man kann es aber mobil spielen".



> Die Steam Deck mit 1.6 Tflop...was man bisher weiß also knapp unter PS4 Niveau, was das betrifft, bezweifle aber durch die Architektur eine direkte Vergleichbarkeit bei den nackten Zahlen. Und sooo weit weg ist die Switch nun auch wieder nicht, spricht aber ein völlig anderes Klientel an.
> Na mal sehen, theoretisch nicht uninteressant. Jetzt kommts drauf an, ob es Valve zur Abwechslung auch mal durchzieht oder es höchstens ein Nischenprodukt bleibt.


Also leistungsmäßig kann man glaube ich schlecht vergleichen. Ich glaube schon, dass SteamDeck einen Ticken schneller ist als eine PS4 aufgrund der neueren Architektur mit RDNA2.

Ich denke, SteamDeck ist für alle interessant, welche die Switch aufgrund ihrer Spiele nicht abholt. Nicht jeder mag "Knuddelspiele" 

Ich habe mich jedenfalls jetzt umentschieden. Ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten mit weinendem Auge ob des übertreibenen PReises die OLED Switch holen. Nach ein paar Stunden überlegen wird es jetzt aber auf jeden Fall das SteamDeck. Für meine JRPGs und ähnliche Titel, die es auch auf Switch in schlechterer Qualität gibt, ist das Teil leistungsstark genug. Und ich habe die Spiele schon.
Bei der Switch kämen noch mal 120 - 150 Euro für die drei dann erschienenen Titel obendrauf. Da könnte ich dann sogar das mittlere Steamdesk Modell nehmen.
Und die Switch Spiele kann ich immer noch in x Jahren irgendwann nachholen, wenn Nintendo auf der Switch 2 oder 3 die HD Remaster anbietet...

Für mich entscheidend ist, dass Steamdeck ein vollwertiger PC ist, auf den ich Windows raufmache. Es ist Handheld und gleichzeitig Notebook Ersatz, nur Maus & Tastatur müsste ich für den Fall dann extra mitnehmen. Zum Preis von eben einem Einsteigernotebook.


Phone schrieb:


> "Die integrierte GPU besteht aus acht RDNA2-CUs (512 Shader), die mit bis zu 1,6 GHz laufen. Das soll laut Valve zu einer theoretischen Leistung von rund *1,6 Teraflops* führen."
> Was genau will man damit an "NEUEN" Spielen denn spielen?



Alles!
Die Spiele laufen ja in 800p. Damit wäre das Gerät eher mit einer PS4 Pro vergleichbar, wo das Game in 4k drauf läuft.


----------



## Phone (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen einzigen. Die meisten haben zumindest noch eine PS4.
> Als Argument kam immer "man kann es aber mobil spielen".
> 
> 
> ...


ähh das is schon was völlig anderes da ein PC spiel generell nicht so optimiert wird wie bei den Konsolen sondern einfach die Hardware erhöht wird.
ich sage jetzt schon mal voraus dass das Ding nach 5 Jahren in die Tonne kann 





Xbox One1.310 TFLOPS853 MHz AMD Radeon2013Xbox One S1.4 TFLOPS914 MHz AMD Radeon2016Playstation 41.843 TFLOPS800 MHz AMD Radeon2013Playstation 4 Pro4.2 TFLOPS911 MHz AMD Radeon2016Xbox One X6 TFLOPS1,172 GHz AMD Polaris2017

Wir reden hier von  Leistung einer  Radeon HD 7850 1,7 TFLOP oder Geforce GTX 580 mit 1,58...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, die verkaufen da abgespeckte Versionen zum VOLLPREIS. Von uralten Games die man hinerher geschmissen bekommt.
> 
> Also 1 - 2 Millionen sehe ich da definitiv als "geht weg wie warme Sammeln" und irre hohe Zahl.


Ich hab jetzt kein Schimmer wie aufwändig ein Port Richtung Switch ist, wenn das ähnlich wie bei PC>Konsole (PC nah) ist sind das sicherlich sehr gute Zahlen, ist der Aufwand aber deutlich höher relativiert es sich natürlich.

Aber wenn man davon ausgeht das der Aufwand deutlich unterhalb 1/10 einer Neuentwicklung ist, kann man das Ergebnis natürlich auch um den gleichen Betrag betrachten.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> ähh das is schon was völlig anderes da ein PC spiel generell nicht so optimiert wird wie bei den Konsolen sondern einfach die Hardware erhöht wird.
> ich sage jetzt schon mal voraus dass das Ding nach 5 Jahren in die Tonne kann


Deine PS4 Pro hat auch nicht viel länger gehalten... 

Und dass ein PC nicht soviel Leistung abrufen kann wie eine Konsole ist so ein Ammenmärchen, was ewig nicht mehr stimmt. Spiele sprechen APIs an und NICHT die Hardware. 
Du kannst sogar Glück haben, dass durch Treiberoptimierung die PC Fassung bei gleicher Leistung besser läuft. 

Und sicher, in fünf Jahren ist Steamdeck wieder veraltet. Und? Ich habe so unendlich viele PC Games inkl. HD Remaster von Konsolen, die laufen selbst auf schwachen Notebooks gut. Und dafür ist das Steamdeck einfach ideal. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt kein Schimmer wie aufwändig ein Port Richtung Switch ist, wenn das ähnlich wie bei PC>Konsole (PC nah) ist sind das sicherlich sehr gute Zahlen, ist der Aufwand aber deutlich höher relativiert es sich natürlich.
> 
> Aber wenn man davon ausgeht das der Aufwand deutlich unterhalb 1/10 einer Neuentwicklung ist, kann man das Ergebnis natürlich auch um den gleichen Betrag betrachten.


Porten auf oder von der Switch ist natürlich aufwendiger als von PS4 / PS5 oder XBox auf PC und andersrum. Die Switch ist nun einmal ein ARM Handheld. Durch die schwache Leistung mussten bei Witcher und Skyrim auch sehr viele Details reduziert werden. Nur schlechtere Texturen reichten da nicht. 

Die Switch hat ja das Problem, dass sie ihre eigenen grafisch besseren Titel trotz Optimierung oftmals nicht mit konstant 30FPS schafft, so schwach ist sie. 

Aber auf 1/10 der Entwicklungskosten wirst du bei einem Port dennoch nicht annähernd kommen.


----------



## Phone (16. Juli 2021)

Ja nur faszinierend das die Konsolen dann doch optisch bessere Spiele mit ältere Hardware zum laufen bringen...das muss MAGIE sein...mit dem Ding  wird ein Flop 

Schau welche GPU du brauchst für z.b. Days Gone bzw empfohlene Voraussetzungen (da heißt es SSD und 16 GB EMPFOHLEN)
Die GPU ist eine 780 GTX die ~4,1 TFLPS hat also ungefähr gleich aber der Rest ist weit höher.

Und es zählt immer das Resultat und nicht was wie gemacht wird..is mir völlig egal...


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Ja nur faszinierend das die Konsolen dann doch optisch bessere Spiele mit ältere Hardware zum laufen bringen...das muss MAGIE sein...mit dem Ding  wird ein Flop


Und du kannst deine Konsole unterwegs spielen? Weil du Akkupacks und Monitor mitschleppst? 
Das ist immer noch ein Handheld. Deine Konsole kann gegen einen aktuellen High End Gaming PC auch einpacken. 

Davon ab, du siehst auf 7 Zoll Schirmen den Unterschied? Bei der Größe verschwinden eh die Hälfte der Details moderner Games.


----------



## Phone (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und du kannst deine Konsole unterwegs spielen? Weil du Akkupacks und Monitor mitschleppst?
> Das ist immer noch ein Handheld. Deine Konsole kann gegen einen aktuellen High End Gaming PC auch einpacken.
> 
> Davon ab, du siehst auf 7 Zoll Schirmen den Unterschied? Bei der Größe verschwinden eh die Hälfte der Details moderner Games.


ES GEHT DARUM WIE LANG DAS DING ZU BENUTZEN IST...bei der Leistung nicht lang weil die spiele ihre Mind. Voraussetzungen immer weiter nach oben setzen...
Das ist nicht wie bei Nintendo wo es eine fixe Hardware gibt...Oder denkst du die Entwickler sagen sich " ja klar mind. Vorrausetzungen  machen wir weiter hin gering" damit es auf dem Desk läuft xD

Hier mal ein Video zu den MINIMALEN Vorrausetzungen von so einem Spiel und wie es dann aussieht...Redet euch doch nicht immer so einen Käse ein...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJk7ZzeaUTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Ja nur faszinierend das die Konsolen dann doch optisch bessere Spiele mit ältere Hardware zum laufen bringen...das muss MAGIE sein...mit dem Ding  wird ein Flop


Jedes Konsolenspiel läßt sich mit optisch besserer Graphik auf einem PC zum laufen bringen, aber glaub mal schön deine Mähr von der Optimierung.  

Die "Optimierung" sind nur Techniken wo im Nahbereich geprotzt wird weil die Spieler dort traditionell gar nicht auf Fernbereiche achten.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> ES GEHT DARUM WIE LANG DAS DING ZU BENUTZEN IST...bei der Leistung nicht lang weil die spiele ihre Mind. Voraussetzungen immer weiter nach oben setzen...
> Das ist nicht wie bei Nintendo wo es eine fixe Hardware gibt...Oder denkst du die Entwickler sagen sich " ja klar mind. Vorrausetzungen  machen wir weiter hin gering" damit es auf dem Desk läuft xD
> 
> Hier mal ein Video zu den MINIMALEN Vorrausetzungen von so einem Spiel und wie es dann aussieht...Redet euch doch nicht immer so einen Käse ein...
> ...


Hätte Sony einen neuen Handheld gemacht mit der halben Leistung zum gleichen Preis hättest du das Teil wahrscheinlich abgefeiert.

Deine selektive Wahrnehmung ist erstaunlich.

Denn Days Gone auf einem 7 Zoll Schirm mit 800p Auflösung wird wunderbar laufen und du wirst den Unterschied gar nicht wahrnehmen, weil der Schirm so klein ist.

Und hier noch mal ein Statement eines Entwicklers. Das Steamdeck hat bei seinen 800p die relative Leistung einer PS5 bei 4k: https://metacouncil.com/threads/ste...announced-for-december-2021.2487/#post-249066


----------



## schokoeis (16. Juli 2021)

Klingt ziemlich cool, wenn es dann noch so offen ist das man einen Prime/Netfix Apps und dergleichen installieren kann oder wenn gleich  ein Chromium-Browser drauf ist würde ich das Ding der Switch definitiv vorziehen. Ich denke mal ein anderes BS zu installieren ist resourcenmäßig gesehen nicht so sinnvoll?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, die verkaufen da abgespeckte Versionen zum VOLLPREIS. Von uralten Games die man hinerher geschmissen bekommt.
> 
> Also 1 - 2 Millionen sehe ich da definitiv als "geht weg wie warme Sammeln" und irre hohe Zahl.


Soll auch Leute geben die Spiele zum Vollpreis im PS Store kaufen während es die Retailversion längst für 20-30€ gibt.
Sowas sagt doch nichts darüber aus wie viel solche Spiele im Handheldmodus gespielt werden. Das war ja meine Frage. Ob die großen PC Titel jetzt der große Kaufgrund für ein Handheld sind. Danach sieht es mir bei der Switch halt nicht grade aus.


----------



## Gemar (16. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> "Die integrierte GPU besteht aus acht RDNA2-CUs (512 Shader), die mit bis zu 1,6 GHz laufen. Das soll laut Valve zu einer theoretischen Leistung von rund *1,6 Teraflops* führen."
> Was genau will man damit an "NEUEN" Spielen denn spielen?



Ich verstehe diese Argumentation nicht. Eine PS4 zum mitnehmen. Gibt es das denn etwa schon?
Sieh und höre Dir mal das Video von IGN an, da kannst Du etwas von der Leistung erfahren. Natürlich wird das persönliche Empfinden auch ein Rolle spielen.
Aber das Gerät wird sicher nicht einen High-End PC ersetzen müssen. 

Aber für mich durchaus interessant, so ein kleines Sparstrom-Wunder auch als Desktop nutzen zu können, so wie ich es will. Da steckt ja quasie eine Art PS5-Chip drin. Genau was ich mir für meinen Zweit-PC und für mein TV Gerät gewünscht habe. Das Display ist halt ein teures Gimmick für mich, aber die Touch-Funktion macht es zur Auswahl von Spielen und weiteres wieder interessant. Und am Monitor wird man ja sicher auch eine höhere Auflösung fahren können.

Mal sehen wie laut es wird und wie es letztendlich performen wird, aber ich sehe da großes Potential drin.


----------



## devilsreject (16. Juli 2021)

Wirklich nur eine bescheidende Frage, haben Gamer wirklich auf sowas gewartet? Also mich reizt so ein mobiles Teil absolut Null. Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, aber im Bekanntenkreis hat jetzt auch nie jemand sich einen mobilen Spielekasten gewünscht. 

Mal abgesehen davon erinntert das Teil vom Design ein wenig dem Sega Gamegear


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Wirklich nur eine bescheidende Frage, haben Gamer wirklich auf sowas gewartet?


Das Angebot bestimmt die Nachfrage. Niemand braucht es wirklich, aber vielen wollen es wohl haben.


----------



## Davki90 (16. Juli 2021)

Nun ich weiss auch hier nicht, ob das funktionieren kann oder langfristig Erfolg hat. Valve gibt nicht auf nach dem die Steam Machines krachend gescheitert sind, versuchen sie es mit einem anderen Gerät. Sie könnten ja mal versuchen, ob Half-Life 3 einen Erfolg haben wird. Wetten, es würde sich mehr verkaufen, als dieses Gerät? Vielleicht kommt es ja auf die/das Steam Deck?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juli 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Wirklich nur eine bescheidende Frage, haben Gamer wirklich auf sowas gewartet?


Wenn Steam heute Abend nicht zu erreichen ist und die Server ausgelastet sind. Könnte man das vielleicht als Indiz für eine höhere Nachfrage werten.    
Da wird es mit Sicherheit einen Markt für geben und so wie es gerade Wellen schlägt, ist da alles möglich.


----------



## Fraiser_ (16. Juli 2021)

Man werfe Nintendo Switch (Erfolg) und die Steam Machines (Versagen)  in den Mixer?? Mal sehen wer das braucht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

Punk 19 Uhr, die Server sind down.
Wer hätte das gedacht? 😁


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Juli 2021)

Hmm, generell würde ich mich dafür interessieren, aber da ich wohl nur einige wenige Titel darauf spielen würde wie FTL etc. wäre mir das wohl zu teuer.
Vielleicht irgendwann eine Gebrauchte...für irgendwann mal Urlaub...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Punk 19 Uhr, die Server sind down.
> Wer hätte das gedacht? 😁



Also scheint durchaus nachgefragt zu sein.
Ich konnte die erste halbe Stunde lang den Zahlungsvorgang nicht abschließen.
Jetzt bin ich erstmal ausgesperrt, weil ich zu viele Kaufversuche gestartet habe.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jedenfalls jetzt umentschieden. Ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten mit weinendem Auge ob des übertreibenen PReises die OLED Switch holen. Nach ein paar Stunden überlegen wird es jetzt aber auf jeden Fall das SteamDeck. Für meine JRPGs und ähnliche Titel, die es auch auf Switch in schlechterer Qualität gibt, ist das Teil leistungsstark genug. Und ich habe die Spiele schon.
> Bei der Switch kämen noch mal 120 - 150 Euro für die drei dann erschienenen Titel obendrauf. Da könnte ich dann sogar das mittlere Steamdesk Modell nehmen.
> Und die Switch Spiele kann ich immer noch in x Jahren irgendwann nachholen, wenn Nintendo auf der Switch 2 oder 3 die HD Remaster anbietet...


Interessante Herangehensweise. Würde, wenn es darum geht zu entscheiden, mich für das System entscheiden, auf dem ich nicht die gleichen Spiele hätte, wie auch auf meinem PC.
Die Switch als Ergänzung habe ich ja auch aus genau dem Grund…Spiele, die ich nicht schon auf dem PC oder auf der Playstation habe.
Der mobile Aspekt hat nie die entscheidende Rolle gespielt (bei mir).

Na auf jeden Fall bin ich trotzdem neugierig, was das Teil letztendlich reißen kann.


----------



## Yosha86 (16. Juli 2021)

gleiche poroblem hier bin auch erst mal blockiert zum kaufen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Interessante Herangehensweise. Würde, wenn es darum geht zu entscheiden, mich für das System entscheiden, auf dem ich nicht die gleichen Spiele hätte, wie auch auf meinem PC.
> Die Switch als Ergänzung habe ich ja auch aus genau dem Grund…Spiele, die ich nicht schon auf dem PC oder auf der Playstation habe.


Bringt einem aber nix wenn das Nintendo-eigene Spielportfolio so gar nicht anmacht. Und das was (abseits davon) darauf interessant wäre gibt es parallel (schon) für PC. Und sich mit abgespeckter Optik nebst Perfomance abspeisen lassen passt mir nicht so wirklich ins Gamer-Bild.

Jedenfalls:
Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke ertappe ich mich dabei dass doch ein gewisses Interesse am SteamDeck wächst. Ich warte aber vorerst die ersten Reviews und Tests ab. Ich muss vorab wissen wie gut es sich wirklich mit den Steamkatalog-Spielen schlägt, wie es mit Steam-fremden Spielen aussieht und ob ein Wechsel von SteamOS auf ein Windows Sinn macht. Das sind alles Punkte die Klarheit bedürfen.

Hauptsächlich wäre der Valve-Handheld ein ideales Gerät für kleine bis mittel-fordernde Spiele für die ich nicht unbedingt den Desktop-Rechner anschmeissen muss. Metroidvanias, Renn- und Sportspiele, Jump'n Runs, Action-Adventures, sogar klassische Adventures, Logig-, Puzzle- und u.U. Strategie-Titel wären dafür perfekt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bringt einem aber nix wenn das Nintendo-eigene Spielportfolie so gar nicht anmacht. Und das was (abseits davon) darauf interessant wäre gibt es parallel (schon) für PC. Und sich mit abgespeckter Optik nebst Perfomance abspeisen lassen passt mir nicht so wirklich ins Gamer-Bild.


Ja nee, das ist dann immer der Punkt. Inwiefern spiele ich die Nintendo Hausmarken.
Doom, Witcher und so weiter, dafür ist die Switch nicht wirklich gemacht. Immerhin, die Spiele laufen, wenn auch abgespeckt, aber da habe ich andere Ansprüche, vom Anschaffungspreis der Spiele mal ganz abgesehen.
Derzeit ist der Hexer wieder mal für 9,99 im Playstation Store zu haben, die GotY Edition und bei Nintendo für 50 oder 60...muss mal schauen.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich wäre das der Valve-Handheld ein ideales Gerät für kleine bis mittel-fordernde Spiele für die ich nicht unbedingt den Desktop-Rechner anschmeissen muss. Metroidvanias, Renn- und Sportspiele, Jump'n Runs, Action-Adventures, sogar klassische Adventures, Logig-, Puzzle- und u.U. Strategie-Titel wären dafür perfekt.


Die gemannten Sachen sind jetzt nicht meins. 
Sportspiele gar nicht, Puzzles und Strategie...auch nicht so.

Jump‘n Runs...da lass ich mit mir reden, aber da legt halt Nintendo die Messlatte ordentlich hoch. Man ist halt dadurch auch ganz schön verwöhnt mittlerweile. 

Schauen wir mal, was draus wird. Neugierig bin ich wie gesagt trotzdem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ja nee, das ist dann immer der Punkt. Inwiefern spiele ich die Nintendo Hausmarken.
> Doom, Witcher und so weiter, dafür ist die Switch nicht wirklich gemacht. Immerhin, die Spiele laufen, wenn auch abgespeckt, aber da habe ich andere Ansprüche, vom Anschaffungspreis der Spiele mal ganz abgesehen.
> Derzeit ist der Hexer wieder mal für 9,99 im Playstation Store zu haben, die GotY Edition und bei Nintendo für 50 oder 60...muss mal schauen.


Da hast du auch schon das nächste Gegenargument für die Switch genannt:
Die Spielpreise. Die Rechnung "Altes Spiel - Grafikdowngrade + unterstes FPS-Limit" geht für mich einfach nicht auf.

Wer kein echter Nintendo-Fan ist kauft sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Switch. Punkt. Und wir sehen es ja bereits in dieser Thread-Diskussion, davon gibt es gar nicht so wenige. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also scheint durchaus nachgefragt zu sein.
> Ich konnte die erste halbe Stunde lang den Zahlungsvorgang nicht abschließen.
> Jetzt bin ich erstmal ausgesperrt, weil ich zu viele Kaufversuche gestartet habe.



Wie ich gerade gelesen habe sind sie inzwischen bei Auslieferung im 2. Quartal 2022 angekommen.




General-Lee schrieb:


> Interessante Herangehensweise. Würde, wenn es darum geht zu entscheiden, mich für das System entscheiden, auf dem ich nicht die gleichen Spiele hätte, wie auch auf meinem PC.
> Die Switch als Ergänzung habe ich ja auch aus genau dem Grund…Spiele, die ich nicht schon auf dem PC oder auf der Playstation habe.
> Der mobile Aspekt hat nie die entscheidende Rolle gespielt (bei mir).
> 
> Na auf jeden Fall bin ich trotzdem neugierig, was das Teil letztendlich reißen kann.



Bei der Switch würde der mobile Aspekt auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Ich kaufe Konsolen ausschließlich wegen der mich interessierenden Exklusivtitel. Bis Weihnachten sind das Xenoblade Chronicles 2, Shin Megami Tensei 5, Fire Emblem Three Houses und eingeschränkt vielleicht noch Astral Chain. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Spielepreise für genannte Titel teils auch schon arg überzogen. Wenn ich die Weihnachten dazu holen würde, dann kriege ich dafür ja schon beinahe das große Steamdeck Modell. 

Und ich nehme stark an, auch in fünf und mehr Jahren kann man die auf irgendeine Art und Weise noch gut bekommen, notfalls auf einem Switch Nachfolger als HD Remaster... ^^ 

Ich kann letztlich nicht alles spielen. 

Aber genau da würde dann das Steamdeck ins Spiel kommen. Für die ganzen JRPGs und ähnliche Titel die von Konsole kommen, wo ich mich am PC teils nicht zu aufraffen kann, auch weil die Technik etwas schwach ist oder sie ausschließlich mit Pad vernünftig zu spielen sind, ich aber ungerne mehrere Stunden am Stück mit Pad am Schreibtisch zocke, wäre das Gerät ideal die teilweise lange in meiner Bibliothek schlummernden Schätze dann endlich mal anzugehen.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Ja nee, das ist dann immer der Punkt. Inwiefern spiele ich die Nintendo Hausmarken.


Eben, ich nämlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Metroid Prime 4 würde mich ein wenig reizen, Metroid Dread jetzt nicht wirklich. 



> Jump‘n Runs...da lass ich mit mir reden, aber da legt halt Nintendo die Messlatte ordentlich hoch. Man ist halt dadurch auch ganz schön verwöhnt mittlerweile.


Wobei ich jetzt so viele Mario Games habe, einschließlich für Wii und Wii U und die Optik von Mario Odyssey haut mich jetzt stilistisch auch nicht vom Hocker. Es ist dann auch einfach mal genug davon. 
Da finde ich dann sogar Ratchet & Clank mittlerweile interessanter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade gelesen habe sind sie inzwischen bei Auslieferung im 2. Quartal 2022 angekommen.



Lol, und ich komm immer noch nicht über die Zahlungsmethode hinaus.
Naja, dann lass ich das.


----------



## MrFob (16. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Lol, und ich komm immer noch nicht über die Zahlungsmethode hinaus.
> Naja, dann lass ich das.


Hattest du nicht eine der ersten PS5 abgestaubt letztes Jahr? Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade gelesen habe sind sie inzwischen bei Auslieferung im 2. Quartal 2022 angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, Ratchet & Clank sind Ausnahmetitel, auch der Vorgänger von Rift Apart.
Ganz großes Tischtennis.
Odyssey von der Optik her...ja, ist Geschmacksache, es hat aber definitiv seine Highlights.
Spielerisch eine Offenbarung. Selten ein Jump‘n Run so oft nach allen Items abgesucht. Sandbox ist nicht jedermanns Ding, das muss man ausprobieren.

Du spielst am Schreibtisch? Warum?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade gelesen habe sind sie inzwischen bei Auslieferung im 2. Quartal 2022 angekommen.


Also bei mir wird für die beiden kostenintensivsten Modellen das 1. Quartal angegeben. Das günstigste kann man sich wohl noch für dieses Jahr resevieren. Hab aber bevor ich keine Tests und Erfahrungsberichte gesehen hab, kein Verlangen dafür Geld auszugeben.  
Interessant ist die Angelegenheit allemal... und spannend zu verfolgen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da hast du auch schon das nächste Gegenargument für die Switch genannt:
> Die Spielpreise. Die Rechnung "Altes Spiel - Grafikdowngrade + unterstes FPS-Limit" geht für mich einfach nicht auf.
> 
> Wer kein echter Nintendo-Fan ist kauft sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Switch. Punkt. Und wir sehen es ja bereits in dieser Thread-Diskussion, davon gibt es gar nicht so wenige. Mich eingeschlossen.


Ja, die Preispolitik. Mag ich auch nicht.

Ich würde mich nicht als Nintendo-Fan bezeichnen, aber als Fan von guten Videospielen.
Natürlich gibts immer Fans, die bis aufs Messer kämpfen, dazu zähle ich mich nicht.
Ich mag meine Switch, na klar, ich kann halt mit den Limitierungen leben, wobei ich damit fast nur die Nintendo Marken spiele. Die sind halt wie sie sind.
Ich mag auch die PS4 und seit März auch die PS5.
Die Plattform ist mir dabei relativ egal, also wie sie nun heißt und von wem sie ist.
Meine Vorlieben für storylastige (Action) Adventures, Singleplayer Spiele, Rollenspiele und starken Eigenmarken haben dazu geführt, dass ich den PC schon lange durch Sony und Nintendo ergänzt habe. Spiele ja seit Mitte/Ende der 80er und da konnte man mit einem PC alles machen, nur nicht spielen.
Also eigentlich hat sich der PC zu den Konsolen hinzugesellt, wenn man es genau nimmt.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Du spielst am Schreibtisch? Warum?


ich spiele sogar Konsole fast immer nur am PC Monitor. Schlicht weil meine bessere Hälfte den Fernseher blockiert. Und in getrennten Zimmern wollen wie abends auch nicht sitzen. Wobei sie mein "entferntes" sitzen am Esstisch bzw. Schreibtisch auch ein wenig nervt, ich soll am liebsten eben neben ihr auf dem Sofa sitzen und den Hund bespaßen, damit sie beim TV schauen in Ruhe im Netz surfen (sie nennt das Arbeit) kann... so in etwa ist das bei uns...


----------



## Wubaron (16. Juli 2021)

Wenn ich auf Reserve now drücke passiert nichts. Hmm


----------



## MrFob (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Reserve now drücke passiert nichts. Hmm


Schau mal ob oben bei deinem Einkaufswagen ein Artikel dau gekommen ist. Ich musste auch erst hochscrollen und dann da drauf klicken.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ich spiele sogar Konsole fast immer nur am PC Monitor. Schlicht weil meine bessere Hälfte den Fernseher blockiert. Und in getrennten Zimmern wollen wie abends auch nicht sitzen. Wobei sie mein "entferntes" sitzen am Esstisch bzw. Schreibtisch auch ein wenig nervt, ich soll am liebsten eben neben ihr auf dem Sofa sitzen und den Hund bespaßen, damit sie beim TV schauen in Ruhe im Netz surfen (sie nennt das Arbeit) kann... so in etwa ist das bei uns...


Ich verstehe.
Da weiß ich gar nicht, wie gut ich es habe. Wir haben so unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten, dass meine bessere Hälfte spätestens 20 Uhr schlafen geht, weil sie halt schon spätestens 3 Uhr zur Arbeit aufbricht und ich den ganzen Abend das Wohnzimmer für mich habe.
Und der Katze ist sowieso alles egal... 😉


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

Wisst ihr dass es gerade echt gut tut dass mal reges Treiben in einem Thread herrscht der sich tatsächlich mal mit was Spieltechnisches befasst und sich nicht um LGBTQ-, politisches Gesinnung oder andere themenfremde Dinge dreht die mehr zum Streiten und Diffamieren anstacheln?

Ich sende hiermit einen dankbare Gruß an Big Gabe.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr dass es gerade echt gut tut dass mal reges Treiben in einem Thread herrscht der sich tatsächlich mal mit was Spieltechnisches befasst und sich nicht um LGBTQ-, politisches Gesinnung oder andere thenenfremde Dinge dreht die mehr zum Streiten und Diffamieren anstacheln?


Pssst...keine schlafenden Hunde wecken! 😉


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr dass es gerade echt gut tut dass mal reges Treiben in einem Thread herrscht der sich tatsächlich mal mit was Spieltechnisches befasst und sich nicht um LGBTQ-, politisches Gesinnung oder andere thenenfremde Dinge dreht die mehr zum Streiten und Diffamieren anstacheln?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



😅


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr dass es gerade echt gut tut dass mal reges Treiben in einem Thread herrscht der sich tatsächlich mal mit was Spieltechnisches befasst und sich nicht um LGBTQ-, politisches Gesinnung oder andere thenenfremde Dinge dreht die mehr zum Streiten und Diffamieren anstacheln?
> 
> Ich sende hiermit einen dankbare Gruß an Big Gabe.


Der PC vereint! Lobet ihn! 



Spoiler


----------



## MrFob (16. Juli 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Der PC vereint! Lobet ihn!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich erstmal ausgesperrt, weil ich zu viele Kaufversuche gestartet habe.


Scalper!  

Bei mir hat's dann irgendwann geklappt. Die "Vorbestellungen" sind gerade in den Topsellern ganz oben. Mit 4 Euro das "Stück" ...


----------



## DerSchlonz (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ich spiele sogar Konsole fast immer nur am PC Monitor. Schlicht weil meine bessere Hälfte den Fernseher blockiert. Und in getrennten Zimmern wollen wie abends auch nicht sitzen. Wobei sie mein "entferntes" sitzen am Esstisch bzw. Schreibtisch auch ein wenig nervt, ich soll am liebsten eben neben ihr auf dem Sofa sitzen und den Hund bespaßen, damit sie beim TV schauen in Ruhe im Netz surfen (sie nennt das Arbeit) kann... so in etwa ist das bei uns...


Habe gerade ein unglaublichen Deja Vu Erlebnis. Könnte sich genau so bei mir Abends im Wohnzimmer abspielen, nur ohne Hund.  
Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich ein Steam Deck vorbestellt.


----------



## Phone (16. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jedes Konsolenspiel läßt sich mit optisch besserer Graphik auf einem PC zum laufen bringen, aber glaub mal schön deine Mähr von der Optimierung.
> 
> Die "Optimierung" sind nur Techniken wo im Nahbereich geprotzt wird weil die Spieler dort traditionell gar nicht auf Fernbereiche achten.


Sieht man ja immer wieder bei Spielen was an deiner Aussage dran ist... nämlich NICHTS.
Es geht darum das du für die gleiche Optische Darstellung viel mehr Leistung brauchst also erklär mir mal warum das so ist? Aus deiner Sicht...
Natürlich lässt sich jedes Spiel theoretisch auf jedem Gerät zum laufen bringen...ZU WELCHEM PREIS?

Das Beispiel mit Days Gone hat gezeigt das dieses Spiel  mit min. Anforderungen MEILENWEIT schlechter aussieht als das was es auf Konsolen gibt. Dazu kann man Xbox / PS Spiele als Beispiel nehmen...völlig egal.
Auch wenn das Display kleiner ist, es fehlt an Details und es fehlt an Auflösung.

Und das lief mit einer GPU mit ~ Leistung der DESK GPU in 1280x720..Da fehlt es an allem und kann auch nicht mit einer PS4 oder XBOX verglichen werden.
Auch das die Konsole (egal welche) 5 Jahre Zyklen hat ist ja natürlich purer Blödsinn, daher verkauft sich die "LastGen" ja auch noch und die Spiele wurden mit der Zeit auch optisch immer besser" 

Dies hast du bei dem PC nicht (Außer man steckt erneut Geld rein) und demensprechend wirst du es bei der Steam DESK auch nicht haben weil es nicht für sowas gedacht ist.

Ich hatte übrigens ab dem GameBoy kein HH mehr, für mich unsinnig. 
Wenn ich  unterwegs bin, hat das meist nen Grund und daher keine Zeit für sowas, wenn ich zu hause bin kann ich das "richtige" Gaming genießen. 
Wozu nen HH (Desk) was ich zuhause benutze wenn ich 5m weiter nen  75 zoll OLED habe xD
 Daher kann Sony oder wer auch immer eines rausbringen und wird auch wieder so schnell verschwinden.

Das ist zwar schön das Steam es immer wieder mal mit Dingen probiert  aber mehr auch nicht...


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

@Phone, das Steamdeck ist ein Handheld und keine PS5, das scheinst du irgendwie nicht begreifen zu können. 
Dein Vergleich ist also Äpfel und Birnen, die PS5 kann ich nicht in der Hand halten beim Zocken.


----------



## hunterseyes (17. Juli 2021)

Handelt es sich um fest verbaute Akkus oder austauschbare?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Handelt es sich um fest verbaute Akkus oder austauschbare?


"verbaute 40-Wattstunden-Akku"

Frage ist damit wohl beantwortet.


----------



## Poloner (17. Juli 2021)

Na toll: Dieser Artikel kann in Ihrem Land nicht reserviert werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2021)

Gabs bei Steam-Sales eigentlich auch manchmal Rabatte auf Hardware? Wäre dann vielleicht praktisch bis 2022 zu warten  und dann beim Sommer/Wintersale zu ordern und einen Fuffy oder mehr zu sparen. Wenn dann würde ich eh das 512er Modell haben wollen, alleine schon wegen dem besser entspiegelten Bildschirm und natürlich dem größeren Speicher


----------



## WildMustang (17. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Gabs bei Steam-Sales eigentlich auch manchmal Rabatte auf Hardware?



Also sowohl die Steam Link als auch der Steam Controller gab es irgendwann günstiger. Bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher, ob das schon der Abverkauf war oder ob es vorher nicht auch schon Angebote gab...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Gabs bei Steam-Sales eigentlich auch manchmal Rabatte auf Hardware?


Rabatte bei Steam Sales ?
Das ist schon etliche Jahre her!
Hardware afaik eh nur im Ramschausverkauf a la Steamcontroller, Software dann mittlerweile zumeist 30% runter vom 50% überteuerten Preis.


----------



## hunterseyes (17. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "verbaute 40-Wattstunden-Akku"
> 
> Frage ist damit wohl beantwortet.


Wieso? Im Satz bekomme ich nur die Info, dass ein 40Wattstunden -Akku verbaut wurde. Die info ob festverbauter oder austauschbarer bleibt geschuldet. Ich gehe aber mal nun davon aus, dass er fest ist und man das Ding nach kurzer zeit entsorgen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wieso? Im Satz bekomme ich nur die Info, dass ein 40Wattstunden -Akku verbaut wurde. Die info ob festverbauter oder austauschbarer bleibt geschuldet. Ich gehe aber mal nun davon aus, dass er fest ist und man das Ding nach kurzer zeit entsorgen kann.


Kannst das Gleiche zur Switch sagen. 
Du kannst es aber immer noch weiter mit USB-Kabel betreiben.


----------



## Phone (17. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Phone, das Steamdeck ist ein Handheld und keine PS5, das scheinst du irgendwie nicht begreifen zu können.
> Dein Vergleich ist also Äpfel und Birnen, die PS5 kann ich nicht in der Hand halten beim Zocken.


Ich glaube ihr begreift nicht und redet euch das Ding schön...Ihr habt mit dem vergleich der alten Konsolen angefangen...Das Teil hat ein Verfallsdatum weil PC Spiele eine kurve nach oben haben was die Anforderung angeht und es muss für dieses Gerät optimiert werden...

Ach ja Optimierung gibt es ja nicht, dann noch mal...WARUM braucht man für ein Spiel auf dem PC  potenziell IMMER mehr Leistung als auf der Konsole.


BTW. ist es völlig belanglos ob es sich um ein HH handelt eine Konsole oder sonst was, das was zählt ist wie die Spiele drauf laufen und hier hat man ein mobiles System was PC Spiele laufen lassen kann und meine Frage war von Anfang An...WIE LANGE SOLL DAS GERÄT HALTEN mit der Leistung...Ihr habt mit Konsolen verglichen und das war eben Bullshit


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr begreift nicht und redet euch das Ding schön...Ihr habt mit dem vergleich der alten Konsolen angefangen...Das Teil hat ein Verfallsdatum weil PC Spiele eine kurve nach oben haben was die Anforderung angeht und es muss für dieses Gerät optimiert werden...
> 
> Ach ja Optimierung gibt es ja nicht, dann noch mal...WARUM braucht man für ein Spiel auf dem PC  potenziell IMMER mehr Leistung als auf der Konsole.
> 
> ...


Da ist was dran.
Im Prinzip kauft man sich nen Mini-PC.
Aber Spielehersteller werden sich wegen den Specs einer Nischenhardware nicht spezielle Tricks ausdenken, dass darauf was läuft.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber Spielehersteller werden sich wegen den Specs einer Nischenhardware nicht spezielle Tricks ausdenken, dass darauf was läuft.


Hängt von den Verkaufszahlen ab und davon wer hinter dem Gerät steht. Siehe Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (17. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Phone, das Steamdeck ist ein Handheld und keine PS5, das scheinst du irgendwie nicht begreifen zu können.
> Dein Vergleich ist also Äpfel und Birnen, die PS5 kann ich nicht in der Hand halten beim Zocken.


Man kanns ja mal probieren.
Quer auf den Schoß gelegt, kamma sei Brotzeit drauf macha... 😂😂😂


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da ist was dran.
> ....
> Aber Spielehersteller werden sich wegen den Specs einer Nischenhardware nicht spezielle Tricks ausdenken, dass darauf was läuft.


Nein, was er erzählt ist Blödsinn. Das war vor 30 Jahren so, Spieleentwicklung läuft aber ewig anders. Spiele werden in einer Game Engine entwickelt, diese Engine spricht APIs an und die die Treiber. 

Keine Spieleentwickler spricht Hardware direkt an.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> .
> 
> Keine Spieleentwickler spricht Hardware direkt an.


Aber die Leistung der HW muss doch trotzdem stimmen. Oder nicht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2021)

Die Scalper sind auch hier wieder massiv aktiv.








						steam deck: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das war vor 30 Jahren so, Spieleentwicklung läuft aber ewig anders. Spiele werden in einer Game Engine entwickelt, diese Engine spricht APIs an und die die Treiber.
> 
> Keine Spieleentwickler spricht Hardware direkt an.


vor 25 Jahren (Tomb Raider 1; 1996; mit verschiedenen .exe Dateien für verschiedene Grafikchips auf der Spiel CD)

/klugscheißmodus


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> vor 25 Jahren (Tomb Raider 1; 1996; mit verschiedenen .exe Dateien für verschiedene Grafikchips auf der Spiel CD)
> 
> /klugscheißmodus


Aber nach der Theorie müsste dann ja ein Cyberpunk auf Hardware von 1996 laufen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber nach der Theorie müsste dann ja ein Cyberpunk auf Hardware von 1996 laufen.


Wird es möglicherweise sogar, nur halt in Zeitlupe. 


McDrake schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kauft man sich nen Mini-PC.


Allerdings einen den man zwischen den Händen hält und Akkubetrieben läuft.

Gemäß dieser Logic ist die Switch dann auch nur ein Smartphone mit Dockingstation mit dem man obendrein nicht Telefonieren kann.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wird es möglicherweise sogar, nur halt in Zeitlupe.


Und eben darum kann ich dem Posting von Phone was abgewinnen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und eben darum kann ich dem Posting von Phone was abgewinnen.


Aber doch nicht ernsthaft die Optimierungsmähr ?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. Juli 2021)

Ich habe das an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, aber hier nochmal...
Man wird sehen, uninteressant isses mal nicht ganz.
Aber zur Konkurrenzsituation:
Ich glaube, es wird keine direkte Konkurrenz zur Switch. 
Dazu ist die Switch schon zu verbreitet und bewirbt in erster Linie ein ganz anderes Klientel.
Es wird Käufer geben, die entscheiden sich zwischen Switch und Steam Deck, aber nicht relevant viele.
Dann das Marketing...das muss geschickt gemacht sein.
Ein häufiger Marketingspruch: Weshalb gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Mausgeschmack? Weil Katzen kein Futter einkaufen.
Auf wen zielt man ab? Nintendo neben den Fans natürlich auf ein jüngeres Publikum und das kauft nicht selbst, sondern lässt über Eltern/Großeltern kaufen. Das machen die ziemlich geschickt.
Mein Fazit: Steam Deck und Switch sind sich nicht ähnlich genug, um in direkter Konkurrenz zu stehen, weder vom Portfolio, noch von der strategischen Ausrichtung.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht ernsthaft die Optimierungsmähr ?


Also ich hab ihn so verstanden :
"Wie lange kann das Deck mithalten? Spiele brauchen immer mehr Leistung.
Wann muss man sich ein neues Deck für 600.- zulegen um aktuelle Games darauf zu spielen?
Bei Konsolen wird eine Extrariante eines Games von Spielerhersteller verkauft, damit das auch auf der Spezifikation läuft. Das wird beim Deck kaum der Fall sein" 

Ein aktueller PS4-Titel läuft auf einer PS4, auch wenn die Hardware sechs Jahte alt ist.
Ein PC-Titel läuft nicht automatisch in guter Qualität auf sechs Jahre alter Hardware....man rüstet auf. Das geht beim Deck ja nicht.
Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also ich hab ihn so verstanden :
> "Wie lange kann das Deck mithalten? Spiele brauchen immer mehr Leistung.
> Wann muss man sich ein neues Deck für 600.- zulegen um aktuelle Games darauf zu spielen?
> Bei Konsolen wird eine Extrariante eines Games von Spielerhersteller verkauft, damit das auch auf der Spezifikation läuft. Das wird beim Deck kaum der Fall sein"
> ...


In Sechs Jahren kauft man dafür gleich ne PS5. Weil die PS4 auch nach dieser Zeit ihr technisches Können ausgereizt hat.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In Sechs Jahren kauft man dafür gleich ne PS5. Weil die PS4 auch nach dieser Zeit ihr technisches Können ausgereizt hat.


Dann nimm halt vier Jahre 
Es geht ums Prinzip.

Trotzdem: Die limierte (?) Hardware beim Deck bleibt doch trotzdem. 
Nintendo macht nich aus reinem Artwork wenig Texturen und Polygone in ihr Zelda. Das Teil muss auf ihrer Hardware laufen. 
Denkst Du MS oder EA werden spezielle Gameversionen fürs Deck machen?

Beitrag im Thema 'Steam Deck vs. Nintendo Switch: Wackelt die Handheld-Vorherrschaft?' https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/st...-handheld-vorherrschaft.9405329/post-10384444
So meine ich das auch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ein häufiger Marketingspruch: Weshalb gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Mausgeschmack? Weil Katzen kein Futter einkaufen.


Schock, als nächstes decken die noch auf das Thunfisch kein natürlich erjagdes Beutetier von Katzen ist.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Schock, als nächstes decken die noch auf das Thunfisch kein natürlich erjagdes Beutetier von Katzen ist.


Echt nicht? Und ich dachte immer, das die Catfische das erledigen. 😜


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt vier Jahre
> Es geht ums Prinzip.
> 
> Trotzdem: Die limierte (?) Hardware beim Deck bleibt doch trotzdem.


Hardwarelimitierungen nebst Veralterung gibt es immer bei Allem und überall, da können wir alle gerne in den Spiegel gucken. 

Der Punkt ist doch eh das auf einen derartigen Gerät idR nie die typischen "Bretter" gespielt werden weil die Form des Unterwegs Spielen doch dem Spielfluß entgegen steht.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Hardwarelimitierungen nebst Veralterung gibt es immer bei Allem und überall, da können wir alle gerne in den Spiegel gucken.
> 
> Der Punkt ist doch eh das auf einen derartigen Gerät idR nie die typischen "Bretter" gespielt werden weil die Form des Unterwegs Spielen doch dem Spielfluß entgegen steht.


Aber eben: Was wird dann gespielt? 
Indietitel, welche eher weniger Ressourcen haben um eine Version für einen kleinen Bildschirm anzupassen?
Oder wird sich eine Indie-Szene komplett aufs Deck stürzen....nur wird die alleine reichen, dem Teil zum Erfolg führen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber eben: Was wird dann gespielt?
> Indietitel, welche eher weniger Ressourcen haben um eine Version für einen kleinen Bildschirm anzupassen?
> Oder wird sich eine Indie-Szene komplett aufs Deck stürzen....nur wird die alleine reichen, dem Teil zum Erfolg führen?


Ich denke Indietitel und Emulationen von Oldies werden das Hauptkontingent ausfüllen, inwiefern da eine großartige Konvertierungsarbeit stattfinden muß, kann ich nicht 100% beurteilen, glaube aber das es eher einfach sein wird.

In Punkto Emulation von Oldies kann man ja mal den Blick in Richtung PI und NV Shield schweifen lassen, die waren schneller angepasst als man "konvertieren" sagen kann.  

Wenn da dann auch Surfen und kreative Anwendungen dazu kommen ist man doch schon verdammt weit, der Punkt ist mMn eher ob derartige Geräte den "Zahn der Zeit" genau treffen.
Es wäre nicht die erste Form die mehrere Anläufe gebraucht hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber eben: Was wird dann gespielt?
> Indietitel, welche eher weniger Ressourcen haben um eine Version für einen kleinen Bildschirm anzupassen?
> Oder wird sich eine Indie-Szene komplett aufs Deck stürzen....nur wird die alleine reichen, dem Teil zum Erfolg führen?


Das SteamDeck schafft mehr als nur Indie-Titel, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. 

Beispiel Witcher 3.
Das wurde für die Switch nicht "optimiert", sondern - um mal bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben - runterreduziert. Derart optische Einbußungen wird der SteamDeck nicht schlucken müssen, er hat ja die Freiheit das Spiel selbst nach eigenen Wünschen im Detail zu skalieren. 

Oder nehmen wir "Grip". Lies dir den Test von 4players durch. Die Switch schaft keine 60 Frames, was bei Racern einfach nicht geht. Jan mir nicht vorstellen dass das SteamDeck ähnlich schwach auf der Brust sein wird, und dabei ist das Spiel kein Hardware-Killer.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das SteamDeck schafft mehr als nur Indie-Titel, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
> 
> Beispiel Witcher 3.
> Das wurde für die Switch nicht "optimiert", sondern - um mal bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben - runterreduziert. Derart optische Einbußungen wird der SteamDeck nicht schlucken müssen, er hat ja die Freiheit das Spiel selbst nach eigenen Wünschen im Detail zu skalieren.
> ...


Soweit bin ich bei Dir, aber ich bezweifle das ein Witcher3, Assassins Creed, Far Cry, etc. die repräsentativen HH Spiele sind/sein werden.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> In Punkto Emulation von Oldies kann man ja mal den Blick in Richtung PI und NV Shield schweifen lassen, die waren schneller angepasst als man "konvertieren" sagen kann.


Shield ist doch aber auch für den grossen TV gedacht, oder?
Da kann man sich das Anpassen der Menüs, Schrift, ect auch sparen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Shield ist doch aber auch für den grossen TV gedacht, oder?
> Da kann man sich das Anpassen der Menüs, Schrift, ect auch sparen.


Bei dem was ich habe, ja ... allerdings gibt es auch das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie rum man es auch dreht und wendet, beim großen TV ist dann aber auch der "Arbeitsabstand" höher, insofern wird es sich nichts tun.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bei dem was ich habe, ja ... allerdings gibt es auch das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann natürlich auch die Nase am Bildschirm haben um Sachen zu erkennen... nope, geht nicht.
Ab einer gewissen Grösse + Auflösung funktionier aber Buchstaben und Menüführung nicht mehr sauber.

Es gibt ja nicht umsonst beim Homepages "mobile" Ansichten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch die Nase am Bildschirm haben um Sachen zu erkennen... nope, geht nicht.
> Ab einer gewissen Grösse + Auflösung funktionier aber Buchstaben und Menüführung nicht mehr sauber.
> 
> Es gibt ja nicht umsonst beim Homepages "mobile" Ansichten.


Was Homepages angeht OK, aber der Abstand beim HH ist doch im Bezug zur Größe ähnlich wie der beim TV ?  

Die "mobilen" Ansichten sind auch eher den anderen Bildformat/Ratio geschuldet, die Leute sind ja sogar zu dumm den Satz "halt beim Filmen das Handy quer, dann siehste mehr" zu beherzigen.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Was Homepages angeht OK, aber der Abstand beim HH ist doch im Bezug zur Größe ähnlich wie der beim TV ?


Empfinde ich nicht so.
Hat sicher auch mit der Sehkraft zu tun.
Aber auf die Distanz ists fürs Auge weniger anstrengend.
Ab einem gewissen Mindestabstand können meine Augen nicht mehr genau fokussieren.

Wie viele Pixels hat ein TV zur Verfügung um ein "A" darzustellen?
Wie viele auf einem Deck.
Wie viele Pixel sind noch zu erkennen, bevor es zu Pixelart wird?

Ich habe Crying Sun auf dem Handy versucht zu spielen.
Da ist die Schrift für mich (und andere Nutzer, laut Bewertungen) zu klein
Auf dem PC ist das aber kein Problem... das selbe Game


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Empfinde ich nicht so.
> Hat sicher auch mit der Sehkraft zu tun.
> Aber auf die Distanz ists fürs Auge weniger anstrengend.
> Ab einem gewissen Mindestabstand können meine Augen nicht mehr genau fokussieren.


Ab einen gewissen Alter ist das leider normal, plus Gene natürlich.
Auch bei mir ist es soweit, vor 5 Jahren konnte ich mir eine ca. 5mm hohe Nadelbeschriftung noch 15cm scharf vor die Augen halten, mittlerweile benötige ich ca. 40cm um scharf ohne Hilfsmittel zu sehen.
Bin kurz davor mir eine Lesehilfe zu organisieren.  


McDrake schrieb:


> Wie viele Pixels hat ein TV zur Verfügung um ein "A" darzustellen?
> Wie viele auf einem Deck.
> Wie viele Pixel sind noch zu erkennen, bevor es zu Pixelart wird?


Das dürfte (FDH als Beispiel) identisch sein.
Klar haben viele mittlerweile 4K, aber bei den meisten würde Sitzabstandildgröße FHD allemal langen.
Nachdem mein TV 65" FHD @2-2,5m kürzlich verreckt ist nutze ich jetzt einen 4K HDR Beamer bei rund 2,2m Breite, da ist FHD nur noch "OK" aber alles ab 720p durchaus noch gut sehbar.

Allerdings bin ich da sicher kein Maßstab wenn ich 4K Leute sehe mit 55"@4m, dagegen ist ein 7" auf gebeugte Armlänge da nicht schlechter


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ab einen gewissen Alter ist das leider normal, plus Gene natürlich.
> Auch bei mir ist es soweit, vor 5 Jahren konnte ich mir eine ca. 5mm hohe Nadelbeschriftung noch 15cm scharf vor die Augen halten, mittlerweile benötige ich ca. 40cm um scharf ohne Hilfsmittel zu sehen.
> Bin kurz davor mir eine Lesehilfe zu organisieren.


Mach das,... endlich wieder HD. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung 

Aber welchen Abstand braucht man bei so einem kleinen Teil um eine Schrift auf FHD zu sehen?
Ein Bild, Menüführung, etc "Aufblasen" ist ja kein Problem. Da ist das Problem, dass das ganze dann nicht so toll ausschaut zum Beispiel.
Überspitzt: Eine Textur aus Minecraft kannst Du auf eine Hauswand malen.
Eine Vollgeschriebene Hauswand kannst Du aber nicht einfach mit einem Smartphone abfotografieren und dann erwarten, dass Du alles, ohne das Foto zu vergrössern, lesen kannst.

Das Selbe gilt doch auch für eine Menüführung.
Da ist dann eine Menüpunkt auf einmal sehr diffizil zu entziffern. Ganz zu schweigen den dann auch noch zu treffen.

// Nimm jetzt mal zB dieses Bild hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann verkleinern, bis es 17 cm in der Diagonalen hat (7").

Optional kannst Dus natürlich auch auf 165cm aufziehen (65").
Das sieht dann ein wenig verpixelt aus, aber man kanns lesen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber eben: Was wird dann gespielt?


Ich werde darauf vielleicht meine Pile of Shame abarbeiten.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich werde darauf vielleicht meine Pile of Shame abarbeiten.


Nie!!!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mach das,... endlich wieder HD. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung
> 
> Aber welchen Abstand braucht man bei so einem kleinen Teil um eine Schrift auf FHD zu sehen?
> Ein Bild, Menüführung, etc "Aufblasen" ist ja kein Problem. Da ist das Problem, dass das ganze dann nicht so toll ausschaut zum Beispiel.
> ...


Ich hab mir das mal aufs Handy Mi Mix A2 Lite aka Redmi 6 Pro geschoben, sieht OK aus, auch die Schrift unten ist gut lesbar, aber eben weniger als die native Auflösung, insofern wär da deutlich mehr drin.

Alternativ sehe ich das auf 2,2m Breite an der Wand bei ungefähr 2,5m Entfernung, verdammt pixelig, die Schrift ist lesbar aber auch hier grenzwertig und die native Auflösung natürlich weit unterschritten.

Wenn das Bild auf der nativen Auflösung liegen würde, wär es bei beiden scharf, auch wenn ich an der Wand natürlich die Pixel größenbedingt eher sehen könnte.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber die Leistung der HW muss doch trotzdem stimmen. Oder nicht?


Es ist ein PC, wenn du Cyberpunk 2077 auf einer fünf Jahre alten GeForce oder Radeon zockst, dann wird das auch nur mit niedrigeren Einstellungen laufen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Aber nach der Theorie müsste dann ja ein Cyberpunk auf Hardware von 1996 laufen.


Nein, tut es nicht, da für diese Hardware keine Treiber und APIs mehr vorhanden sind, die von Cyberpunk noch unterstützt werden.



McDrake schrieb:


> Und eben darum kann ich dem Posting von Phone was abgewinnen.


Nein, es ist reiner Quatsch, er ist Playstation Fanboy ohne Ahnung von PCs oder Spieleprogrammierung. Für ihn ist die Playstation das Nonplusultra und alles andere hat irgendwelche "Abstriche". 

Spiele können mehrere APIs unterstützen und laufen je nachdem auf der einen besser oder schlechter. Doom z.B. ist extrem für Vulkan optimiert und läuft unter DirectX langsamer. 

Die älteste API die moderne Spiele unterstützen ist in der Regel DX 9, alles darunter, einschließlich Grafikkarten von vor 10+ Jahren die nur eine integrierte Hardwareunterstützung für DX 8 oder niedriger haben und wo es auch keine modernen Treiber gibt, können diese Spiele nicht mehr abspielen.

Das Beispiel mit Doom zeigt, dass eben Spiele für APIs optimiert werden und nicht für Hardware. Und da gibt es eine begrenzte Wahl: Direct X, Vulkan (was OpenGL inzwischen komplett verdrängt hat) sowie die vor 20 Jahren ursprünglich auf OpenGL basierende API der Playstation. Die Switch wiederum ist quasi ein Smartphone und kann diverse APIs u.a. auch OpenGL. 

Die API spricht den Treiber an und AMD als auch NVidia optimieren ihre Treiber ja sogar für sehr viele bekanntere Spiele auf dem PC. Da z.B. PC und XBox beide DX nutzen kann es also durchaus sein, dass ein Spiel auf PC schneller läuft als auf XBox (bei gleicher Hardwareleistung), weil die Treiber besser optimiert sind. 

Und Playstation Spiele die auf einen ähnlich schnellem PC wie entsprechende Konsole geportet wurden habe ich bisher noch nicht schlechter laufen sehen als auf der Ursprungs-Konsole. Die Game Engines die den Spielecode für die verschiedenen APIs kompilieren sind da schon sehr effektiv.
(Ausgenommen natürlich verbuggte Ports, ich spreche schon von den Games, wenn sie fertig gepatcht sind).

---

Zum Thema Schriftgröße auf dem kleinen Display. Zunächst auf der Switch kümmert das Nintendo genau Null, ob sich das gut lesen lässt, da wird auch nicht zwischen Mobile und Desktop HUD in den Spielen umgeschaltet. 

Beim Steamdeck wird das durch die niedrigere Auflösung, als die, in welcher die Spiele normal laufen ein wenig kompensiert. Bei 800p werden die HUDs etc. in der Regel automatisch größer als bei Full HD. HUDs sind nämlich häufig keine skalierbaren 3D Objekte sondern "gepixelt". D.h. andersherum auch, je höher die Auflösung, desto kleiner werden sie, was dann bei älteren Spielen die in 4k laufen schon mal selbst auf dem PC Monitor sehr winzig werden kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich bei Dir, aber ich bezweifle das ein Witcher3, Assassins Creed, Far Cry, etc. die repräsentativen HH Spiele sind/sein werden.


Hat auch niemand behauptet, aber die Nutzung von Action-Adventures und Co. sind damit durchaus realisierbar. Vielleicht sogar besser als wir es im Moment ahnen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SElZABp5M3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Entspiegeltes Display ab der mittleren Version? Interessant.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Entspiegeltes Display ab der mittleren Version? Interessant.



Nein, nur in der teuersten Version.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, nur in der teuersten Version.


Ah, okay, dann hab ich das missverstanden als er von dem Modell im 500 Dollar-Bereich sprach.


----------

